# Nơi rèn kỹ năng giao tiếp cho trẻ nhút nhát ở Biên Hòa



## Huyen456 (11/6/20)

_Tình trạng nhút nhát, sợ hãi, ngại đám đông của trẻ nhỏ là một trong những băn khoăn, lo ngại của nhiều ông bố bà mẹ hiện nay. Bởi vì nó ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến sự phát triển của trẻ không chỉ ở hiện tại mà cả tương lai về sau._

*Sự nhút nhát ảnh hưởng thế nào đến trẻ ở thời điểm hiện tại và về sau?*

Trẻ nhỏ thường có tâm lý vô cùng nhạy cảm, nếu như không được sự động viên đúng lúc và quan tâm đầy đủ từ những người xung quanh, trẻ sẽ trở nên rụt rè nhút nhát, không dám đưa ra quan điểm cá nhân, không tự tin khi trả lời các câu hỏi của thầy cô, thậm chí ngại tham gia các trò chơi, hoạt động tập thể. Việc này dần sẽ hình thành tâm lý thụ động ở trẻ và rất khó để trẻ bộc lộ tiềm năng bản thân.

Nếu không tìm cách cải thiện sự nhút nhát này ở trẻ kịp thời, nó sẽ có những ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến quá trình học tập và xây dựng mối quan hệ sau này của trẻ. Tương lai trẻ không thể thành công so với những bạn bè cùng trang lứa.

*Môi trường an toàn và phương pháp hướng dẫn đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc nâng cao sự tự tin ở trẻ. Vậy làm thế nào để cải thiện tình trạng nhút nhát ở trẻ?*

Sự tự tin không phải bẩm sinh mà có, phần lớn là do môi trường và phương pháp giáo dục đúng đắn giúp trẻ hình thành tính cách này. Ba mẹ nên tạo điều kiện cho trẻ được sống trong một môi trường thật sự thoải mái, vì khi có được cảm giác an toàn, tâm lý của trẻ cũng vui vẻ, hoạt bát hơn, sự nhút nhát cũng được cải thiện nhiều hơn.

Ngoài ra, lựa chọn một chương trình học ngoại khóa thú vị cũng là cách giúp trẻ nâng cao sự tự tin của bản thân. Hiện nay có khá nhiều chương trình dạy về kỹ năng cho trẻ nhưng Fastrackids - chương trình giáo dục chất lượng cao nổi tiếng của Hoa Kỳ là chương trình giúp trẻ làm giàu kiến thức và rèn luyện các kỹ năng giao tiếp, kỹ năng sống tốt nhất. Chương trình giúp trẻ có thể phát triển một cách toàn diện nên vẫn luôn là chương trình được các phụ huynh quan tâm và tin tưởng nhất.

Bên cạnh một chương trình học mang tiêu chuẩn quốc tế và một môi trường học tập sáng tạo, Sao Khuê Education luôn cố gắng tạo điều kiện để trẻ được thể hiện năng lực bản thân, xây dựng các kỹ năng xã hội và mạnh dạn hơn trong cuộc sống. Bởi Sao Khuê Education hiểu được sự tự tin chính là yếu tố quan trọng để thu hút người đối diện và tạo nên thành công của mỗi người, vì thế, chỉ cần có sự tự tin trẻ đã có thể làm được tất cả những điều trẻ muốn. Một đứa trẻ tự tin sẽ là một đứa trẻ nổi bật giữa đám đông.

Khi tham gia các lớp kỹ năng Fastrackids tại Sao Khuê Education, trẻ sẽ bị được thu hút và hăng hái tham gia khi được nhìn thấy những hình ảnh và đoạn phim ngắn, được nghe âm thanh và các đoạn hội thoại đồng thời được tương tác với các trò chơi và hoạt động thuyết trình, đống kích... Thông qua 12 môn học được sắp xếp theo trình tự logic với các nội dung rất thú vị, cung cấp kiến thức về những điều đang diễn ra trong cuộc sống, giúp trẻ thấy vững tin khi lý giải những thắc mắc của mình, từ đó tăng cường sự tự tin ở bản thân, diễn giải các vấn đề một cách dễ dàng hơn, và giải quyết các tình huống tốt hơn.







Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về chương trình học Fastrackids tại Sao Khuê Education, ba mẹ vui lòng liên hệ:

*FASTRACKIDS BIÊN HOÀ*

Địa chỉ: 63/1/4 – Hẻm 63, khu phố 1, đường Võ Thị Sáu, Phường Quyết Thắng, thành phố Biên Hòa, tỉnh Đồng Nai.
Hotline: 0968 680 206/ 0251 3680 208
Website: www.saokhueedu.comFacebook: Fastrackids Biên Hoà- Phát triển tư duy & kỹ năng sống
E-mail: fastrackids-bh@saokhueedu.com


----------



## Truc Nguyen (12/8/20)

Hoạt động vẽ tranh là hoạt động trí tuệ giúp bé thông minh hơn. Đây là bộ môn giúp bé thể hiện những suy nghĩ, sự quan sát và óc sáng tạo của mình ra ngoài bằng các nét vẽ bút chì, bút màu hay màu nước... Ba mẹ tham khảo thêm nhé!
Ba mẹ đã biết gì về những lớp dạy vẽ ở quận Hoàng Mai Hà Nội chưa? - Kids Art&Music Saigon


----------

